# Building my wifes birthday present.....



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

My wifes Birthday is in ten days. A few days ago she found a picture of a bed she liked but said it was way too expensive.....$1850 expensive!!
I plan on building my version of it for under $125. I had a good start by getting my cousin to mill me a couple 6x6's for the posts...for a measly price of $8 a beam...alot better than $3.90/ft the lumber yard wanted.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

I guess I should post a picture of the bed that started all this. :laughing:......stay tuned.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like you were set up. Laughing!!!!!
Considering your a woodworker,what did she expect? You to buy one? No?
That's why you'll be building her one. 
Looks interesting. I think I'll pull up a seat.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

On your MARK, get SET, GO!! If I had 10 days to finish it, well, I would have to extend her BIRTHDAY! It looks like a neat project.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I like the bed design, so I'm sure I'll like your project as well. She's lucky you're able to do this. 

Some say I'll have the about to bud something like that. The challenge is I don't like most of the styles my wife likes.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ten days, that's ambushes! I like the design.


----------



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

10 days wow get to work.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Are you done yet? Lol. Very stout bed. Are those beems freshly cut?


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

chancey1483 said:


> I guess I should post a picture of the bed that started all this. :laughing:......stay tuned.


Subscribed.


Where was this photo from? I know I've seen that bed before but I can't put a finger on where...


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay chancey, better get cracking!


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Are you done yet? Lol. Very stout bed. Are those beems freshly cut?


They were cut about a year ago. Somebody had ordered 12 x 12's from my cousin and never picked them up, the were very checked from sitting but were perfect for trimming down to 6x6's


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

JMartel said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> 
> Where was this photo from? I know I've seen that bed before but I can't put a finger on where...


http://www.woodlandcreekfurniture.com

My wife found a few more things too. I keep reminding her I have to start Christmas sale stuff soon as well so don't get too excited.lol


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

sanchez said:


> Okay chancey, better get cracking!


I know. I've lost two days already with a sick little four year old to look after. I did manage to get the beams planed down. Hope to have pics of them tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

That bed is a tank! I hope to see lots of pictures of the build.:thumbsup:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll be checking this thread from time to time! Good luck to you.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking forward to some updates, although I don't know how you're going to have time to do it!


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was able to get only a hour in the shop the other day to plane the beams....and then I lost 5 days taking care of things for other people, most importantly my father. As many of you know I lost my mom a few months ago, my father then had to have prostate surgery a few weeks ago so I'm helping him out as much as possible. I still vow to have this thing done by wednesday though.
Its a rainy day today so its a perfect time to lock myself in the shop, Ive already been out there for a few hours cutting some stock to size. Should have pics of that progress later.
Heres a few pics of how the planing turned out.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. My own mother is in a battle right now and in need of a liver transplant. She beat thyroid cancer. Then she beat breast cancer. Hopefully she'll beat this as well. The thought of losing her is unbearable. You have my deepest condolences.

About the bed, however, I really like the design. Considering you have a lot on your plate I'm sure your wife would be OK if it takes you a few extra days to get it done. I'll be following along and prodding you with the occasional word of encouragement. Now get busy!


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Made good progress today. 
First set of pics is just a little set up and pre-thought going on.lol
How did those pocket screws get in there........sorry purists there is pocket hole joinery in this one. I'm not too good at all the other joinery techniques yet.....but i'll get there.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

And now after a few hours of getting everything just right we have a headboard. Not bad for four hours work.
Sorry about the dark pics. The shop produces crappy pics with the big doors closed. Maybe after this I'll have my wife buttered up enough to get better lighting in there.lol


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

chancey1483 said:


> Made good progress today.
> First set of pics is just a little set up and pre-thought going on.lol
> How did those pocket screws get in there........sorry purists there is pocket hole joinery in this one. I'm not too good at all the other joinery techniques yet.....but i'll get there.


Coming along nicely! That is legit for an afternoon (or evening) in my book, good effort :thumbsup:

I'm with you regarding the pocket screws. I wish I was a bit further along and able to mint out lots of great cabinets without them, but they are a very convenient half-measure to keep my projects moving along... but no shame in using them in the meanwhile I say. Soon I'll grow a bit more and figure out joinery!


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Another day in the shop to get the footboard all done. Just have to make and fit the rails now. Gonna let my wife pick the color though.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Well it's been 10 days now and I'm done. Actually only used about 4 of those 10 days. I went $9 over budget too, cost was about $135, so I only saved $1715 over buying one.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

That turned out great!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Dang, you work fast! That looks good!


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Nicely done! Turned out great!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Im sorry to hear about your loss. Very tough. 

Outstanding job. Wasnt sure you were goong to get it done in time. How does your wife like it?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well done!!!! But isn't a bed suppose to be in a bedroom? Laughing!!!!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful bed, and very fast. Thanks for sharing. What type of wood did you use and how did you finish it?


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Masterjer said:


> Beautiful bed, and very fast. Thanks for sharing. What type of wood did you use and how did you finish
> it?


Its mostly just framing lumber very carefully chosen for character.
Its finished with a Watco Danish oil in medium walnut.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice! I'll bet your wife loves it. :thumbsup:

Earlier on it looked like the vertical slats were just tacked onto the back side of the horizontal stretchers. But in the latest batch of pictures they almost appear to be mortised in. Is that just a photographic illusion or did you change the way the verticals attach? All I know is that it looks better now that it seemed like it would earlier on.

*EDIT:* Oh wait, I looked back through the thread and see that you mentioned pocket screws. So you must have trimmed the verticals so that the ends butt against the insides of the horizontals, rather than laying flat against the backs of the horizontals. Then you pocket screwed them in place. Well, that's cool. It turned out great.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Very nice! I'll bet your wife loves it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Earlier on it looked like the vertical slats were just tacked onto the back side of the horizontal stretchers. But in the latest batch of pictures they almost appear to be mortised in. Is that just a photographic illusion or did you change the way the verticals attach? All I know is that it looks better now that it seemed like it would earlier on.
> 
> *EDIT:* Oh wait, I looked back through the thread and see that you mentioned pocket screws. So you must have trimmed the verticals so that the ends butt against the insides of the horizontals, rather than laying flat against the backs of the horizontals. Then you pocket screwed them in place. Well, that's cool. It turned out great.


You got it, the vertical slats are centered on the horizontals.
Someday I'll get the hang of mortising.lol


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh...I just realized that this is my most viewed build thread. Thanks for stopping by to whoever did, your comments, advice, and whatnot helps me keep going. 
There is a wealth of knowledge here that I plan to tap into.


----------



## Turbosaurus (Aug 28, 2013)

Its incredible you got this done with everything else on your mind. You couldn't have made any mistakes and still made your deadline.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice looking headboard. That's going to be a monster of a bed.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Nice looking headboard. That's going to be a monster of a bed.


It is a monster. Almost 8ft long and 6ft wide. Close to 350lbs too. 
If anybody robs my place i'm sure they'll leave the bed.lol


----------



## jlouki01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Showing her how capable you are and how much money will save will just make the build list longer. Im never going to get to building my router cabinet


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

8 ft. That is a monster. Very nice!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like you have done a fine job even if it is held together with pocket screws. :thumbsup: 

Show the wife what you have finished and tell her you just can't do any more unless she lets you get better lighting. :laughing:


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks very good, add another vote on better lighting!:yes:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

$9 over? I forgive you....


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

chancey1483 said:


> I guess I should post a picture of the bed that started all this. :laughing:......stay tuned.


You going to build the matching night tables next?


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

nmacdonald said:


> You going to build the matching night tables next?


There was talk of new night tables.lol


----------

